# ok time to start willow and fifi-pic heavy



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok so I'm officially starting willow (the cream colored goat) FF -due 03/31- I know she was in heat 11/1 and didn't see her come back in. Fifi (the gold and white goat) 2nd freshner. Fifi has silent heats so her due date is from 3/25-4/23 :scratch:
So let's see if I can get the pics right, first will be willow 2.12 & today 3.13. 
Then fifi same thing 2.12 & today.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are coming around very nicely. The are beautiful goats and it looks like you will be having beautiful babies pretty soon.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Geepers I though it was a cow until I clicked on The pic! Good luck!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thank you, I like them. Fifi is my favorite though; of course that is because willow is the one who 'climbed' right over my 4' nonclimb horse fence! so I had to add hot wire just for her


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds like my human kids, give them a challenge...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Fifi is out of Phoila farm hj drama queen-her mom is out of Algedi farm h hurrican jimmy and pholia farm km pixie. Fifis' sire is Pholia farm km houdini *s who is out of Kaapio Acres RB Moonstruck *S and OSF Here's a riddle2*D.
Willow is out of -Proctor Hill farm Moscato who's out of NC Promised Lands RC Salvatore B*S and Lost Valley Mr Swizzle. Willow's dam- KW Farms GM Ken's 5 leafclover- who is out of AGS Little Tot's Estate Geum and AGS Mead Mountain Farm Butterscotch. 

I'm hoping FIFI gives me a doeling, please please, which I'll probably retain. If not all kids will be for sale.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Are they Nigerians?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Yes they are nigerians. Fifi had twins last year and willow is a FF.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , they are big and adorable !
I want Fifi , she is stunning


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thank you. I'll be taking pics once a week until they kid.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW, they look exactly like my doe. Same udder, same shape. Hm.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Man, they're so cute when they are all fat and fuzzy like that! Happy kidding!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Well pics tomorrow. Willow will be 150 on the 31st. Fifi, miss silent heat, her earliest 150 is on the 25th (tomorrow). Well we may have babies by then. She hasn't 'dropped' in the sides, but her udder strutted early today and ligaments are barely there. She's panting right now not really warm out, it's like maybe 50 out. So gathering the birthing kit and will be hanging out doing 30 min checks. Wish me luck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful girls Tracy! Good luck!  They are huge already!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So I think we're done. Triplets- 2 boys 1 girl, so stinking cute. Pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hehe, yay! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok so two pics now, more tomorrow. The red one is the doeling, she's a little under in her back legs just gave her some selenium.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow ! They are adorable ! Congrats Tracy 
Glad you got your doe , how is she doing ?
How's momma ?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'm so glad one down one to go. 
Just checked on everyone. Little girl is still knuckled over on her hind legs, I gave her some selenium paste yesterday (momma had a dose 4 wks ago). I think she was just crowded she was the last one born. So I'll keep massaging the hooves forward, she moves around fine in the actual leg area.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! Congrats! They are adorable! I wouldn't worry about the doelings legs...we had 2 born like that this year each form a set of trips, and they eventually straitened out. It just took a little time.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

That's good to hear, since I've never had it happen. Although being a smaller doe with trips and the girl being the last one out- maybe she was squished more.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That must be a relief for you ! Im curious how much selenium paste you 
gave the doe ....and do you give it again if they dont show improvement in
a certain amount of time ?

Im praying for your doe Tracy , I know you wished for a doe to possibly retain....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I gave momma 4 wks before a dose. Then for baby I just put a very small amount on her tongue. She is up and moving fine, her little ankles seem to be straightening out. I swear I'll get more pics up on the arrival thread later today.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------

